# Canela en rama



## Colchonero

Canela Mad, la adorable Canela, acaba de alcanzar su primer milenario. Abro este hilo para que los numerosos miembros de su club de fans se manifiesten como corresponde y como esta chica se merece. ¡Un beso y muchísimas enhorabuenas, Canelita!


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Canela, mi aroma favorito. Brindo por tus primeros mil y todos los que vendrán después.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ese glamour indecible, esa simpatía desbordante, ese _savoir faire_, esa ironía medida y seductora. Ese látigo, ya que hablamos. Menudo cóctel.

Muchas felicidades y un beso, Ama.


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, Canela! Nada como comemorar com arroz doce com canela.


----------



## Canela Mad

Chicos, qué ilusión me hace complear mi primer milenio (estoy tan nerviosa que no puedo ni sacar la equivalencia en Colchoposts) en vuestra compañía.

-Colcho: Gracias por tu cañero sentido del humor y tu clarividencia, muchos posts no los he escrito por que sólo suscribirían tu sabiduría.

-Ishould: Cuántas veces al leerte he sentido lo que decían las viejas vecinas de una serie de t.v. "Esta chica siempre va tan mona". (reemplaza mona por brillante, acertada, divertida).

-Lurr: Sacas lo mejor de cada una de mis múltiples personalidades, hasta de Ama Canela, esa marimandona.

-Vanda: Nunca la inteligencia y la diplomacia habían venido en un envoltorio tan dulce. Muito obrigada.

No sabéis la cantidad de cosas que he aprendido aquí, sólo deseo tener más tiempo para seguir enriqueciéndome con vuestra compañía.Besos y gin tonics para todos


----------



## Lurrezko

Que se vean esos gintonics. Ah, promesas, promesas...


----------



## cbrena

Apunten otra_ 'miembra'_ más al club de fans. 

Cada vez que veo tu avatar en un hilo, pongo exactamente la misma cara que tu gato: expectante. Al terminar de leerlo, siempre, siempre: una gran sonrisa.

¡Gracias por regalarme 1 Colchopost de sonrisas!


----------



## Agró

Aquí otro *fan*ático de la canela..., en rama, en polvo..., en arroz con leche, en natillas...

Felicidades, y a por los próximos mil.


----------



## Colchonero

Dita sea, que hay que estar en todo. Esto de ser sumiso y tener Ama es agotador...


----------



## Vampiro

Felicitaciones, o felicidades, o ambas cosas, por el primer chepeté.
A por muchos más.
Siempre es un gusto leerte.

Saludinhos.
_


----------



## romarsan

Canelita preciosa. Disfruto tanto leyéndote. Me encanta tu sentido del humor y me encanta imaginarte con una media sonrisa o incluso con una carcajada contenida, pero también me gusta leerte cuando te pones seria.

En un momento no muy lejano celebraremos juntas un bonito cambio en tus rutinas.

Besos


----------



## Colchonero

romarsan said:


> En un momento no muy lejano celebraremos juntas un bonito cambio en tus rutinas.



Cielos, lo sabía: va a pasar del látigo a las agujas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya babeo...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Canela, de las pocas cosas que no me gustan, al mismo nivel que el culantro/cilantro, las tripas y las kokotxas.
Canela Mad es otra cosa.
Mil besos.


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...y las kokotxas.


¿Será posible? Eso es que no has probado las que hace mi madre.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> ¿Será posible? Eso es que no has probado las que hace mi madre.



Bueno, si Juan no las quiere habrá más candidatos...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, si Juan no las quiere habrá más candidatos...



Yo tengo libre este finde....


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> ¿Será posible? Eso es que no has probado las que hace mi madre.



¡Vi pa'allá!
¿Onde vive tu mare?


----------



## Lurrezko

No le vamos a hacer un feo a la mujer... ¿No sabrá hacer arroz con leche, por un casual?


----------



## Colchonero

Y habrá pacharán casero, ¿no?


----------



## Colchonero

Agró se está haciendo el loco, no hay derecho. Con la ilusión que le haría a su madre recibirnos a todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Dicen que aquella casa es el Maracaná del colesterol. ¡¡Agró!! Nada, se escabullió...


----------



## Colchonero

Pobre mujer, la cantidad de comida que tendrá que tirar si no nos presentamos.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Canela en rama?_ Fina _(acepción 2), diría yo.
Felicidades por tus primeros mil.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Cielos, lo sabía: va a pasar del látigo a las agujas.


O a las astillas.

Canelita (ya ves que ese nenuco bucanero apoltronado en su medio arco cyan me quiere secuestrar el hipocorístico):

Me da mucho gusto saludarte en ocasión de tu primer hito numérico y poder celebrar también cada hito posteológico: eres de las pocas foristas de las que he leído prácticamente todos los posts y no creo exagerar al decir que disfruto mucho más este foro desde que tenemos el privilegio de leerte.

Que tu travesía por este foro siga siendo placentera (se nota que te has sentido a gusto: llevabas una semana apenas por acá y ya dabas bienvenidas). También, que nos sigas perfumando con el bálsamo de tus preciosos dichos. Hubo un tiempo en que anduviste dejando tus primeras huellas por el foro —¡hasta corrigiendo errores de acentuación!— y ahora es tiempo de felicitarte por todos tus valiosos aportes, que sobrepasan los estándares de calidad.

Te mando un abrazote,


José


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un abrazo.


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Canela. Abrazo y besotes. Traigo alguna cosilla por que veo que este atajo de impresentables pasan de todo.

No te cortes y arrea con trece mil más, que nosotros nos encargamos de distraer a los NaviMods.

¿Donde está Dear? Moló el baile.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, si Juan no las quiere habrá más candidatos...



Venga, preparad el cepillo de dientes.
Mañana, ¡¡¡kokotxas con canela!!!, lo último en deconstrucciones.



Colchonero said:


> Yo tengo libre este finde....


 Pues ya sabes.


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Vi pa'allá!
> ¿Onde vive tu mare?


A la vuelta de la esquina, a la derecha.



Lurrezko said:


> No le vamos a hacer un feo a la mujer... ¿No sabrá hacer arroz con leche, por un casual?


 Que si sabe..., ya verás, ya.


Colchonero said:


> Y habrá pacharán casero, ¿no?


 Habrá, y en abundancia.


Colchonero said:


> Agró se está haciendo el loco, no hay derecho. Con la ilusión que le haría a su madre recibirnos a todos.


 Ya está al corriente y os espera con fe y con ilusión.


Lurrezko said:


> Dicen que aquella casa es el Maracaná del colesterol. ¡¡Agró!! Nada, se escabullió...


En casa de mi madre siempre se ha comido con fundamento, no confundamos.
 No me escabull*i*é (qué bonita esa 'i' epentética); es que ayer tocaba salir, como cada jueves jovial (Viva Júpiter, por Jove!).


Colchonero said:


> Pobre mujer, la cantidad de comida que tendrá que tirar si no nos presentamos.


Bueh, si no venís, ya lo tenemos apañao pal domingo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> No me escabull*i*é (qué bonita esa 'i' epentética); es que ayer tocaba salir, como cada jueves jovial (Viva Júpiter, por Jove!).



Dios santo, ayer una tilde y hoy una i epentética. Me estoy desmoronando. Tengo que pasar la ITV urgente...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Dios santo, ayer una tilde y hoy una i epentética. Me estoy desmoronando. Tengo que pasar la ITV urgente...


Tienes que comer una buena ración de kokotxas, que te veo un poco disperso.


----------



## RIU

Agró said:


> Tienes que comer una buena ración de kokotxas, que te veo un poco disperso.



¡Ah! ¿A estar hecho una mierda se le llama ahora _estar disperso_? Luego las kokotxas deben ser una especie de depurativo a lo bestia, ¿no? Flipo, pero me pillo el tres para las kokotxas en casa de tu progenitora.


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola amigos:

Perdón por la ausencia. Os cuento que este finde era la boda de una amiga muy querida y, por tanto, mis obligaciones de dama de honor y "co-discursera" (amigo/a o familiar que lee unas palabritas en la ceremonia civil para hacer llorar al personal) me han mantenido lejos de vuestra querida presencia. Aún en medio del trajín de tacones, sedas y tocados, me duró la sonrisa de este bonito postiversario y encontraros de nuevo, me ayuda a superar el lunes de postfestividad con una carga de energía positiva y buen humor.

-Cbrena: Confirmado, el mito de los buhos y la sabiduría es verdad de la buena, más aún si la que habla es una encantadora buhesa con pico de oro.
-Agró: Con gente como tú, me gustaría poder prodigarme mucho más que el raquítico ratito que me dejan mis obligaciones, te mando un beso espolvoreado  de cariño y más canela.
-Romar: Sense and sensibility, contigo no hay necesidad de escoger. Gracias por la palabra cariñosa y sensata que tienes siempre en el momento oportuno, amén de tu vivificante sentido del humor.
-Vampiro: Eres una paradoja viviente ¿o debería decir no-muerta? Un ser del lado oscuro que no deja de iluminarnos.
-Juan Jacob: Gracias por excluir a esta variedad de canela de tus fobias, no me hubiera gustado perderme tu compañía.
-Pinairun: Para finura la tuya, que además nunca te vas por las ramas.
-Swifty: Clarividencia, electricidad, sapiencia y todo eso sin perder la sonrisa. Deseo para mi siguiente reencarnación: cuando sea joven quiero ser como tú.
-Xiao: Gracias por el privilegio de leerte.
-Riu: El politburó de la conspiración te tiene presente, no te asustes si una cajera además del cambio te da un beso (es de mi parte).

Qué alegría saber que hay gente como vosotros suelta por el mundo, la maltrecha realidad necesita de gente que haga el milagro de reinventarla.
Besos, besos, besos, besos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Anda la osa se pasa una un mes sin ordenador y mira la peazo fiesta que se monta. ¿Llego tarde para los mojitos? Que un colchopost es una celebración en toda regla, ¡vamos!


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades Canela, un gusto leerte.


----------



## Canela Mad

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Anda la osa se pasa una un mes sin ordenador y mira la peazo fiesta que se monta. ¿Llego tarde para los mojitos? Que un colchopost es una celebración en toda regla, ¡vamos!



Val, has salido de la cueva ¡bien! Cómo te hemos echado de menos, tú eres de esas invitadas que reaniman una fiesta moribunda, otra ronda para todo el mundo. Gracias, guapa.


----------



## Canela Mad

chamyto said:


> Felicidades Canela, un gusto leerte.



Muchas gracias chamyto, el gusto es mutuo.  Un abrazo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Canela Mad said:


> Val, has salido de la cueva ¡bien! Cómo te hemos echado de menos, tú eres de esas invitadas que reaniman una fiesta moribunda, otra ronda para todo el mundo. Gracias, guapa.



Es que la anfitriona se merece una celebración de las gordísimas. Yipppppeeeeee!


----------



## Colchonero

Evoé, evoé!!!!


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿He leído mojitos?


----------



## romarsan

Ishould haveknown said:


> ¿He leído mojitos?



Y los has tastao' no te hagas la inocentona.


----------



## Canela Mad

¡Cuidado con las bacantes! Vienen con enloquecidos bailes y ánforas llenas de néctares divinos (léase mojitos y gintonics).

Sí, Colcho ¡Evoé, evoé!


----------



## RIU

romarsan said:


> Y los has tastao' no te hagas la inocentona.



¿Y el arramble que lleva la chiquilla, que no hay quien la separe del grajo?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Dejad que las bacantes se acerquen a mi.


----------



## RIU

¿LAS? ¿No será los?


----------



## Canela Mad

Ishould haveknown said:


> Dejad que las bacantes se acerquen a mi.



Me lo tatúo.


----------



## RIU

¡Buenooooooooooooooooooooó, comostalpatio! ¿En mitalpesho?


----------



## Canela Mad

Puede. El tatuaje de nalga lo dejo para Colcho.


----------



## RIU

Molará verte en la playa, estooooo, en el Retiro. (Pardiez, qué cagada).


----------

